# Schlauchboot trailern



## Gädda fiskare (1. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir für mein 3,5 m Schlauchboot mit Hochdruckluft-V-Boden einen Trailer zu kaufen. Allerdings müste es möglich sein, das Boot mit trockenen Radnaben ins Wasser zu bekommen, indem man das Boot vorn anhebt und über die Heckrollen des Anhängers ins Wasser gleiten lässt. Der Brenderup Easyline 600 scheint mir dafür geeignet. 
Von anderen Schlauchbootpiloten habe ich aber gehört, dass das Schauchboot trotz Rollen nicht rutscht und der Trailer versenkt werden muss. Dabei handeld es sich aber im RIB´s bzw. größere Schlauchboote mit Holzboden. Mein Boot hat voll aufgerödelt ein Gewicht von nur ca. 120 kg. 
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit der Trailerrei von leichten Schlaochbooten?

Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

wenn du die möglichkeit hast zu schweißen kannst du dir alles was du brauchst selber machen.besorge dir ein zubehörkatalog und dann los.und mach es aus edelstahl es hält länger.habe mir alles für meine tr.mit hilfe (gegen fisch)gebaut bzw bauen lassen.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Moin esox02,
schweißen ist kein Problem und Achse, Zugmaul usw. kann ich auch günstig bekommen, aber es rechnet sich nicht. Der Brenderup würde 600 Teuro kosten, Kissenauflagen und eine zusätzliche Kielrolle würde ich noch nachrüsten, aber für den Preis kann ich es nicht selber bauen.
Vor allem aber investiere ich nicht, bevor ich nicht sicher bin, dass das "Kipptrailern" mit meinem Boot auch klappt, da an meinen bevorzugten Angelstellen ein Ranfahren ans Wasser zwar möglich ist, dann aber große Steine eine Weiterfahrt verhindern.
Mit VA, besonders V4A gebe ich Dir aber bei Eigenbauten Recht, das ist unkaputtbar!

Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

du sollst auch nur die auflagen selber bauen weil die relativ teuer sind und man aufgrund der erfahrung die bessere ideen hat.cu


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Also ich hab ein 4m Schlauchi auf dem Trailer liegen. Allerdings wiegt das mit Gerödel ca. 200 kg. Ich hab die Auflagen von Harbeck dran, auf denen die Schläuche liegen, hab unten Rollen, wo der Kiel aufliegt und hinten Stützen, auf denen der Heckspiegel ruht. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir mal Fotos machen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Gädda fiskare (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Moin FH,

von den seitlichen Auflagen habe ich schon eine relativ genaue Vorstellung, die sollen nicht unter die Schläuche, sondern unter den verstärkten Boden. Dann kann ein kleines Steinchen nicht zum Supergau führen. Aber wie die Spiegelabstützung aussehen soll weiss ich noch nicht, vor allem ist bei meinem Boot ja noch der Luftboden zwischen Spiegel und Abstützung, wodurch der Spiegel dann doch noch kräftig die Klebestellen beanspruchen kann. Eine andere Überlegung ist, den Spiegel an den dort vorhandenen Schleppösen mit dem Anhänger zu verschrauben, aber optimal ist das auch nicht...
Deshalb wäre es schön, wenn Du mir Fotos von Deiner Spiegelabstützung schicken könntest, entweder hier im board oder an MatthiasMuenstermann ät web de, vielleicht kommt mir da die zündende Idee.
Kannst Du Dein Boot denn kippender Weise ins Wasser bringen, und was noch wichtiger ist, genau so wieder rausbekommen?

Grüße

Matze


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

So, was lange währt...


----------



## Gädda fiskare (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Moin FH,

bei mir dauert´s genauso lange, ich versacke im Augenblick in Arbeit, hoffentlich platzt das nächste lange WE nicht, da wollte ich eigentlich wieder auf´s Wasser...
Vielen Dank für die Fotos. Das mit dem Wagenheber gefällt mir gut!
Aber wie slippst Du Dein Schlauchi denn nun? Versenkst Du den Trailer oder kannst Du das Boot kippend ins Wasser rutschen lassen. Dies Frage ist bis jetzt immer untergegangen, vielleicht hätte ich den Tröt lieber "Schlauchboot slippen" nennen sollen. 

Grüße

Matze


----------



## raubangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Um so kleine Schlauchboote ins Wasser zu kriegen, gibt es diese Dinger:
http://www.awn-shop.de/Schlauchbootr%E4der_IBIS/0900670/produktdetails.html

Mit Motor dran kannst Du das mit einer Hand machen.
Und auch am Strand - ohne Slippe!

Wenn ich mir noch ein Schlauchboot zulegen sollte, dann nur, um KEINEN Trailer mehr zu einer teuren Slippe kutschieren zu müssen.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Moin Raubangler,

die Dinger sind aber nicht wirklich Autobahntauglich
Und mit einer Hand am Strand kannste vergessen! Ich habe einen Slipptrailer von Harbeck mit zusätzlichem Stützrad und bin jedesmal schweißgebadet, wenn ich ihn über den Strand gezogen habe.
Die Sache ist die, dass ich einige verschiedene Reviere in Schweden und Dänemark beangel und deswegen flexibel sein muss. Bislang hatte ich in einem dieser Reviere immer eine Hütte direkt am Strand, das Boot wurde einmal aufgebaut und blieb dann bis zum Ende des Urlaubes im Wasser. Das war soweit optimal. 
Der Haken ist nur, dass sich die Hüttenpreise dort verdreifacht haben, ich aber dort trotzdem dort angeln will und etwas weiter von der Küste entfernt günstig unterkommen kann, aber keine Lust habe das Boot jeden Tag auf- und abzubauen. Das Geld für den Trailer wäre in einem halben Jahr wieder drinnen und auf Slippanlagen bin ich nirgends angewiesen, nur das "Kippslippen" wäre unbedingt erforderlich.
Auch wenn´s von der eigentlichen Fragestellung abdriftet: Ein Festrumpfboot will ich auch nicht mehr haben, das habe ich früher durch die Gegend geschleppt, aber das machen meine Knochen nicht mehr mit und ein Schlauchboot ist in dieser Größenordnung wellentechnisch um einiges sicherer.

Grüße

Matze


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Das mit den Heck-Spiegel-Rädern ist auch nicht wirklich toll. Habe die Dinger auch einen Urlaub lang benutzt und war dabei mehr am basteln als auf dem Wasser. Kommt aber auf die Größe vom Schlauchboot an. 
Habe mir jetzt für den Urlaub ein Slippwagen von Harbeck gekauft. Geniales Teil. Kann man auf Privatwegen (Campingplatz) sogar ans Auto hinten dran machen. 
Ach so, wegen meinem Trailer: Zum kippen ist das nicht gemacht. Ich bekomme zwar das Schlauchi runter vom Trailer, ohne ins Wasser zu müssen, aber hochziehen ist dann nicht mehr. Klar, bei ca. 250kg Leergewicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man sowas recht leicht selber bauen kann. Warum willst Du mit dem Trailer nicht ins Wasser fahren?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Gädda fiskare (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Moin FH,

Spiegel-Räder hatte ich an meinem Festrumpf auch, aber alleine eine Asterei. An meinen Harbeck kann ich auch ein zusätzliches Vierkantrohr mit Zugmaul vorne anschrauben und die original Schubkarrenreifen habe ich gegen breitere 5.00-8 getauscht. Damit slippe ich immer auf Møn. Klappt prima, es stört nur ein wenig, besonders bei starker Brandung, dass der Slipptrailer aufschwimmt. 
Wenn Du Dein Boot trockenen Rades ins Wasser bekommst, werde ich das mit meinem kleineren auch schaffen. Da der Brenderup serienmäßig eine Winde hat, sollte ich das Boot auch wieder genauso aus dem Wasser bekommen.
Ich kann an manchen Stellen nicht ins Wasser, weil es keine Slippanlagen sind, die ich benutze. Ich komme zwar ans Wasser, aber die Böschung unter Wasser besteht aus dicken Steinen, zwischen denen die kleinen 10"-Räder des Brenderup hängen bleiben würden. Das würde früher oder später Schäden am Trailer geben oder ich würde mein Zugfahrzeug beim Rausziehen einbuddeln.

Grüße

Matze


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*



Gädda fiskare schrieb:


> Da der Brenderup serienmäßig eine Winde hat, sollte ich das Boot auch wieder genauso aus dem Wasser bekommen.


Sollte eigentlich möglich sein. Habe auch eine Winde am Trailer, habe die aber noch nie benutzt. Wenn ich auf diesen Stoff der Bootsauflage ein bisschen Wasser draufschütte, flutscht das fast wie von selber.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Gädda fiskare (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

So, ich hatte eben bei 3-2-1 richtig Schwein und konnte einen neuen Brenderup easyline 600 für 505 Euro abstauben. Ich werde den Trailer so schnell wie möglich ans Boot anpassen und dann kanns losgehen...

Grüße

Matze


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schlauchboot trailern*

Da, dann kanns ja losgehen.
Grüße
FH


----------

